# Denia



## john leo waters (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi - We are looking to spend a couple of winter months in Denia area with a view to perhaps buying later. Jan and Feb 2017 are months we are hoping to spend there. There are countless 'agencies' on offer but it seems a bit of a nightmare! We love the old town and the beach (we have a small dog) - any recommendations or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We found that making some appointments via the internet prior to a week's fact finding mission helped, and then whilst here the OH made further viewings. This means that you don't waste too much time. Don't be too disappointed though because just as in Britain, photographs can be very artistic. We made a sort of spreadsheet to enter appointments on so that we did not book the same property twice.

Make sure you chose a south facing property. Ooh and don't be frightened to ask to look at the matresses and bed linen. AND ask whether they have fire, radon and carbon monoxide detectors at the property. Enjoy.


----------



## john leo waters (Mar 19, 2016)

Many thanks for the advice - we will take that on board.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> We found that making some appointments via the internet prior to a week's fact finding mission helped, and then whilst here the OH made further viewings. This means that you don't waste too much time. Don't be too disappointed though because just as in Britain, photographs can be very artistic. We made a sort of spreadsheet to enter appointments on so that we did not book the same property twice.
> 
> Make sure you chose a south facing property. Ooh and don't be frightened to ask to look at the matresses and bed linen. AND ask whether they have fire, radon and carbon monoxide detectors at the property. Enjoy.


A south facing property? Isn't that very hot in the summer?
I have never seen fire, nor radon, nor carbon monoxide detectors in any property, not that I don't think they're a good idea, just not very common here, IME. They can be fitted by yourselves I would imagine.
I always advise people to look for flood areas, dry river beds as they will obviously be rivers once more at some point and find out if the local fiestas are near enough to disturb you with noise, parking or vomiting in the street


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A south facing property? Isn't that very hot in the summer?
> I have never seen fire, nor radon, nor carbon monoxide detectors in any property, not that I don't think they're a good idea, just not very common here, IME. They can be fitted by yourselves I would imagine.
> I always advise people to look for flood areas, dry river beds as they will obviously be rivers once more at some point and find out if the local fiestas are near enough to disturb you with noise, parking or vomiting in the street


A north facing property in Dénia, with Montgó blocking the sun from the south would be very cold for at least 9 months of the year & probably damp. 

I'd suggest an east or west facing property tbh - but absolutely not a north facing one on the Dénia slopes of Montgó.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> A north facing property in Dénia, with Montgó blocking the sun from the south would be very cold for at least 9 months of the year & probably damp.
> 
> I'd suggest an east or west facing property tbh - but absolutely not a north facing one on the Dénia slopes of Montgó.


Right, but what would a south facing property be like?
Our house is north/south orientation and it's not good, but we're not in Denia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Right, but what would a south facing property be like?
> Our house is north/south orientation and it's not good, but we're not in Denia


In the winter months when the OP is planning to come, it would be perfect. Anything else would likely be freezing.

For buying, south facing near the mountain would be fine. Further away yes, it might get a bit hot in July & August. Dénia does benefit from sea breezes though, so open windows would ease that.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Of course I don't know Denia's specific geography and climate, but my opinion is that you have to consider the best year-round balance. A North facing property might be a welcome relief at the height of summer, but that would be two months out of 12 at worst, whereas North facing the rest of the time would be dark and gloomy for most of the day which I would find depressing, and much colder than a South facing one for the majority of the year

My house faces South West, we are in a fairly elevated position and have windows on all sides as we are not attached to other properties (although it's a townhouse) so we get good breezes, but in summer our windows and shutters stay closed most of the day until the sun goes down, which helps to keep the house fairly cool. Our walls are also much thicker than a modern property. It is nice to get the sun streaming into our living room on spring, autumn and winter afternoons, though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Of course I don't know Denia's specific geography and climate, but my opinion is that you have to consider the best year-round balance. A North facing property might be a welcome relief at the height of summer, but that would be two months out of 12 at worst, whereas North facing the rest of the time would be dark and gloomy for most of the day which I would find depressing, and much colder than a South facing one for the majority of the year
> 
> My house faces South West, we are in a fairly elevated position and have windows on all sides as we are not attached to other properties (although it's a townhouse) so we get good breezes, but in summer our windows and shutters stay closed most of the day until the sun goes down, which helps to keep the house fairly cool. Our walls are also much thicker than a modern property. It is nice to get the sun streaming into our living room on spring, autumn and winter afternoons, though.


Dénia is in the northern foothills of a mountain - so if you're really near the mountain & north facing you'll be miserable most of the year


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, we understand that Denia is at least a couple of degrees colder than its neighbour, Javea. 
We did view a property in Denia, but didn't stay long as we could literally feel the cold and damp seeping into our old bones. 
Our experience of property in Javea has been in February last year we stayed in a townhouse east/west facing and we sat wrapped in duvets during the day and night-time, even though there was hot air heating (not very good at all), then October last year we had two months in a south facing villa which was in a bit of a dip and found it could be cold and damp - my boots and shoes had mold on them from being in the wardrobe. We moved to another property in the same area in December, but a bit further up the hill and again south facing and it has been glorious. We have used the log burner up until last night, but other than that, it's been fine. So south facing for me all the way. :flame:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

My experience is that Denia is couple of degrees cooler than Javea in Winter and a couple of degrees warmer in Summer.

It seems everybody knows somebody who knows somebody who bought on the Denia side of Montgo (the slopes of) and regretted it.

For me it would have to be south facing and not in the shade of a hill. Anybody wanting to avoid the sunshine should probably not be buying a house in the warm parts of Spain ;-)


----------

